# i an looking for baking recipes with fruit juice concentrate instead of sugar



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

i am looking for some recipes for baking, cookies, breads, whatever where i can substitute a natural sweetener for sugar. i tried using slpenda and it just is not right plus i am trying to stay away from chemically produced foods. i have seen some articles for diabetics that say to replace sugar with fruit juice concentrate but i can find any recipes. i don't know what the equivelence would be.

help!


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I have a book about it, but I can't remember the title ATM. I'll look it up and get back to you later.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

It's called "Sweet and Sugarfree" by Karen Barkie. I've seen it on Amazon. It has recipes that are sweetened with fruit purees instead of sugar. I haven't made anything out of it yet, so I can't tell you whether it would be good or not.

Personally, I cut down on sugar by not making desserts and sweet treats. If I do make dessert (once in a great while), it's either fruit based (Like a crisp) or made with regular sugar (though I'm thinking of switching to raw sugar). And I've learned you can nearly halve the sugar in a recipe without affecting its taste much.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

You could just experiment- for cakes or muffins, just use fruit juice concentrate in place of the liquids and omit the sugar. This generally works better with "less sweet" recipes, such as muffins rather than a really sweet cake.

I know a good cranberry sauce recipe: 1 bag cranberries, 1 12oz can apple juice concentrate (thawed, undiluted.) Combine them in a saucepan on medium heat until the cranberries "pop". Basically, I took the recipe from the bag of cranberries and substituted a can of apple juice concentrate for the water and sugar.


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

I have Sweet and Sugarfree, and I was not impressed. She doesn't use fj concentrates, she uses bananas and just other fruit. I found the stuff to be marginal at best. BUT! Sweet and Natural Baking from Mani's Bakery is *amazing*. he uses white grape fruit juice concentrates, and I have made the brownies, scones, and even a Chocolate Raspberry Fortress Cake (







) for my stepdad's birthday, and it was really good. There is definitely a tangy fruit taste, but its totally worth it. Though, all my nutrition gurus would say that just because it isn't refined sugar, doesn't mean its all ok. Still need to moderate. But I'm on a elimination diet right now, and fruit juice concentrate is allowed, and I have found a muffin recipe in this book that i'll be able to eat which makes me *so* excited!! (small pleasures! :LOL )

anyhoo... i bought it on amazon for about 8 bucks. well worth it.


----------



## spsmom (Jun 19, 2004)

thanks for tips. i'll check out that Sweet and Natural Baking from Mani's Bakery on amazon.

thanks again!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

I have the book Sugar Free Toddlers that I checked out from the library. Its has some fruit juice recipes.


----------

